# Large Dial Crossfeed Screw & Compound Screw



## elecbob (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi everyone. I want to start a new project. I want to add large dial crossfeed and compound screws to my modified 405 SB. -- now a Model A. Would like to maybe purchase some material, sub-assemblies or whatever. I read the articles on screw modifications on Steve Wells site and attempted to contact but no luck. Maybe someone can point me in the right direction. Thanks
Bob


----------



## elecbob (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello Jim, Thanks for the reply and info. I have contacted Steve Wells' site but I didn't receive an answer. I wanted to purchase the cross-slide shaft blank with the gear. I am also thinking about cutting and drilling the old screw shaft for a longer stub shaft for the bearings, larger dial and handle. If it works for the new extended screw section why not for the other end? What are your thoughts on that?
I have a large cross slide dial that measures 2-1/4 dia with 200 graduations and the compound dial measures 1-3/4 with 200 grads. The smaller dial has 3/8 dia hole. I'm thinking that I will ream it to .500 for the compound shaft. 
Here is my modified 405. Excuse the mess.


----------



## elecbob (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks Jim I will. What do you think of cutting the shaft off the old cross slide screw and pinning a new longer shaft into it? I would appreciate any inputs.


----------

